# S/V Quest taken by Somali pirates



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

Has any one seen this yet?
Somali pirates hijack U.S. yacht - World news - Africa - Somalia - msnbc.com
U.S. yacht taken by Somali pirates.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Bad news... quite the yacht, too. While I'm sure none of this was part of their plans, with the well-publicized activities of the Somalians one has to wonder why you'd put yourself in jeopardy this way.

But I guess no one really knows how far afield these pirates are straying....

They have an impressive blog too...


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

_"Despite Somali piracy being at its highest ever levels, with more than 40 ships and 800 seamen currently held according to Ecoterra."_

800!?! ppl ? * 800* .....If there is *2* ppl hurt on a mountain climb you get helo & everybody else help , and needless to say a stright week of news coverage , heck I even saw a box of kittens dumped on the curb covered on the news better than the Somali problem.

This is so crazy this Somali problem doesn't get more coverage in the news & Something done about it !

Where are the Special Op's missions on this matter ?

Here's to the hope for the forgotton 800.

At least the post's & threads do add to the coverage to the net search, which is my biggest reason for my posting here ....Go Search Engine !


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone who has done much research/reading about the pirates of this area should know that they venture hundreds of miles out from the coasts of Somalia in search of boats to prey on....this was not a good area for a pleasure yacht or any ship that is not of military-nature to be in really unless you enjoy high-risk endeavors...but most globe-trotting cruising sailors are in that category so I suspect they knew the odds and recent history of that area and took the chance...some ships have been intercepted as much as 400 miles off the Somali coast...Thus said, I hope they are returned safely and immediately...and I wish them the best...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I also hope the good that may come of this is a renewed interest in solving this problem. Military ops have been attempted in the past..... see Blackhawk Down. The Clinton administration botched that badly.

I think we can do better and should. 

Godspeed to the Adam's.


----------



## christianoronaldo (Feb 15, 2011)

*Imediate action*

A question for those who say that this couple should not have been sailing in this area:if you are sailing in southeast asia and you want to go to Med what are you supposed to do?
It is like saying 'Hey there are criminals roaming the streets I will not go out of my house'.
What I am saying is this:Send EVERY available forces in the region (Navy Seals, inteligence, e.t.c) and save our fellow citizens. Send those bastards a strong message and at last END this story. I think it is time for America to start another war in the area.


----------



## calden (Aug 11, 2006)

Faster said:


> Bad news... quite the yacht, too. While I'm sure none of this was part of their plans, with the well-publicized activities of the Somalians one has to wonder *why you'd put yourself in jeopardy* this way.
> 
> But I guess no one really knows how far afield these pirates are straying....
> 
> They have an impressive blog too...


They were on a mission of bible friendship. Their website has lots of stories of communication and friendship through giving away bibles they are toting around. I am not saying this is a bad thing, but I think they were maybe overly optimistic about the general goodwill of their fellow humans, and thus a bit starry-eyed about their voyage in general.

Carlos


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

christianoronaldo said:


> I think it is time for America to start another war in the area.


Yeah, that's what we need, another war. Don't get me wrong, I would be more than happy to nuke Somalia (and lots of other places as well), so I'm not at all against retribution. However, it's NOT AMERICA'S WORLD. It's the world's world and the world is a dangerous place. Frankly, I see these stories all the time. Whether it's people in Los Angeles who simply MUST build their house up in the foothills where EVERYBODY KNOWS there will be a forest fire, or kids crossing the border to go to a party in a bar in Mexico and ending up dead, or 3 Americans HIKING on the border of Iran (how stupid is THAT?) or sailing in an area REKNOWN for brutal piracy attacks. At what point do we have to say, "You chose to do something dangerous and you lost"? Yeah, I know, they're sailors, we're all sailors, I feel for them. I get it. But maybe the state of the world says, "You can't get to the Med from here anymore, you have to go around". That being said, I do pray for the survival of the victims. Flame suit on.

Mike


----------



## calden (Aug 11, 2006)

MikeinLA said:


> Yeah, that's what we need, another war. Don't get me wrong, I would be more than happy to nuke Somalia (and lots of other places as well), so I'm not at all against retribution. However, it's NOT AMERICA'S WORLD. It's the world's world and the world is a dangerous place. Frankly, I see these stories all the time. Whether it's people in Los Angeles who simply MUST build their house up in the foothills where EVERYBODY KNOWS there will be a forest fire, or kids crossing the border to go to a party in a bar in Mexico and ending up dead, or 3 Americans HIKING on the border of Iran (how stupid is THAT?) or sailing in an area REKNOWN for brutal piracy attacks. At what point do we have to say, "You chose to do something dangerous and you lost"? Yeah, I know, they're sailors, we're all sailors, I feel for them. I get it. But maybe the state of the world says, "You can't get to the Med from here anymore, you have to go around". That being said, I do pray for the survival of the victims. Flame suit on.
> 
> Mike


Mike-

I think you have a very practical and realistic attitude. I totally agree.

Carlos


----------



## okawbow (Feb 15, 2007)

These people were 400 miles from Somalia, in the Indian ocean. Just how far around do you need to go? 

No ransom should ever be paid, and the criminals should be dealt with as all pirate have been in the past.


----------



## christianoronaldo (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Mike I wouldn't go so far as to nuk them and yes you're right there is such a thing as personal responsibility.I am not a deep water sailor but if I was and I was to pass the gulg of aden I'd prefer carrying guns not bibles.
None the less as far as sea transportation is concerned,Gibraltar strates,Panama and Suez canals are the three most strategic points.What would you say if tomorrow the Panama goverment shut down the canal?And if Morocan goverment put missiles in the entarnce of the straits?
YES the 2 canals werent there 100 years before but there they are now and our planet,our global society is making progress.We should not head back( or make circles...).
I am just wondering...How many ships have been captured so far?500-600?All of them had to pay what,a couple million dollars each?Hmm, so these guys (the pirates) are getting bigger and stronger.Whats next?
Hey I am not sailing in that area and I probably wont be sailing there any time soon but as a sailor I feel for all the people that either work on cargo ships and the y ve got families to feed either they took their nice yacht to make their dream come true.I say it is time for some land operations and air strikes.These guys are controlling the highway of the seas and that is unacceptable .


----------



## Belisana (Nov 20, 2010)

They were with the Blue Water Rally but left on their own a few days ago...



> The Blue Water Rally is very distressed to learn of the hijacking of SV Quest on 18th February. Scott and Jean Adam joined the Oz-Med section of the Blue Water Rally just before Christmas and had been sailing with the rally from Phuket as far as Mumbai. Quest had taken on board two well known rally participants: Phyllis Mackay and Bob Riggle. However, she chose to take an independent route from Mumbai to Salalah, leaving the Rally on 15 February. All information is now being handled by the US Central Command and their spokesman in Dubai.
> We feel desperately sorry for our four friends onboard and our thoughts are with them and their friends and family. All the yachts still on the rally are fine and well.
> 
> S V Quest


----------



## Belisana (Nov 20, 2010)

It also seems that the USS Momsen is (or was 5 hours ago...) "on the scene": Sailboat Hijacking UPDATE - USS Momsen (DDG 92) on scene | gCaptain


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

christianoronaldo said:


> These guys are controlling the highway of the seas and that is unacceptable .


I absolutely agree. Perhaps we could organize armed warship escorts a few times a month so that commercial ships as well as private vessels could travel the route in safety. We already have the ships and the men and any additional costs could be borne by the commercial shippers or their insurance companies. I'm sure it would be a net savings for them. And if we accidentally kill a hundred Somali pirates, well......oops>

Just no more wars.....pretty please?

Mike


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

The only safe route from the Pacific to the Med these days is via Cape Town and that is a heck of an additional stretch. Cocos, Chagos, Aden, Suez to Gibralter is 6900nm, Cocos, Chagos, Mauritius, Richards Bay, Durban, Cape Town, Canaries, Gibralter is 10200nm.

However, if you want to avoid Somalians these days, the last stop anyone should contemplate in the upper part of the Indian Ocean is Chagos (I was going to say Northern Indian Ocean but Chagos is actually 6 degrees S) and from there a drop directly to Mauritius and from there to South Africa (or if you're into real 3rd world, southern Mozambique).

That route will avoid pirates (the Chagos area is actively patrolled by the Royal Navy and the US Navy) as well as the Mozambique Channel/Agulhas Stream.

Would I sail 3300nm to ensure I'm safe from Somalians? You bet.


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

say a prayer for their safe return and perhaps our Navy will open one of these on the pirates...


----------



## Belisana (Nov 20, 2010)

It now seems that the report about the warship on its way was false...  The USS Momsen is on its way home, not to rescue these folks. gCaptain has retracted that story as an error. That's too bad b/c I came back online, hoping to hear some good news -- that they had rescued these people before they reached Somalia, although engaging with these pirates could also have meant a tragedy as well... I'll continue to pray for the crew's safety.


----------



## Doodles (Mar 7, 2007)

okawbow said:


> These people were 400 miles from Somalia, in the Indian ocean. *Just how far around do you need to go?*
> 
> No ransom should ever be paid, and the criminals should be dealt with as all pirate have been in the past.


I'd say Cape of Good Hope would be a good choice.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

I will also say a prayer for the safe return of all hostages.
Picked this up on my Sunday morning trawl of the net.

Insurers to set up 'private navy' to combat piracy | News | Pbo

Sail-World.com : U.S. considers military action after pirate seajacking

Sail-World.com : Yacht pirate Seajack:'Wake up and see' convoy leader tells politicians
Sail-World.com : Pirate given 34 years jail - but will it deter?

International Navy ships can,t act for red tape, with the notable exception of the French, so maybe its time to remember the old adage, God also helps those who help themselves. 
Vive la France despite the unfortunate loss of life. All loss of life in these circumstances must be laid on the conscience of the pirates.
Personally I would rather a rescue attempt than be profited upon by these thieves and murderers.
Safe sailing


----------



## kootenay (Sep 7, 2009)

MikeinLA said:


> I absolutely agree. Perhaps we could organize armed warship escorts a few times a month so that commercial ships as well as private vessels could travel the route in safety. We already have the ships and the men and any additional costs could be borne by the commercial shippers or their insurance companies. I'm sure it would be a net savings for them. And if we accidentally kill a hundred Somali pirates, well......oops>
> 
> Just no more wars.....pretty please?
> 
> Mike


I am not a great supporter of America's forays into international intervention but you know this is an international problem that does require international effort. Its much like Bush #1's effort to free Kuwait. It would receive broad based support and it is an issue of Freedom of the seas that is critical to each and every country and their well being. Virtually every military adventure GWB went on was dumb but some times just sometimes in the right situation its time to dust off that old line from the song that goes "the sands of Tripoli" and remember why they put that line in the song. Then act accordingly. This is a problem that will only have a military solution.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I hope we keep politics out of this discussion. I can name a dozen mistakes that both sides of the isle made in this part of the world.

I do think a multi-national military action is warranted. The problem is its relative priority. Spending that money and spilling that blood will never seem worthwhile to ensure the safe passage of wealth world traveling yacht owners. It will only be done if the balance of trade, particularly oil, is threatened sufficiently. Like it or not, oil and trade will directly impact the quality and security of life throughout the globe. That's the trigger.


----------



## boomvangdc (Oct 28, 2010)

The Adams knew what they were getting into. It appears that they chose to go by themselves and also took a more dangerous route than necessary (see our article for sources of this information: http://nasailor.com/2011/02/20/somalian-pirates-hijack-sailing-vessel-carrying-four-americans/).

So for their personal situation, I can't get fired up about getting the military involved to save them. They knew the risks and acted of their own accord. There are other ways to get to the Med. So why should my taxpayer dollars be spent to save them?

But agree that the bigger question is why isn't more being done overall to combat this problem, for both commercial and non-commercial ships. If international governments can't work together to address the problem I think the idea of using a private navy to escort ships through the area is a good one. But personally I would never attempt pirate alley, even if it meant adding thousands of miles to my trip.


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you all written you parliament/house/government member demanding that they put forth an effort to stop this piracy thing. As elected officials they work for us and must be able to cut the red tape short and have some international action taken with enough pressure.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

EJO said:


> As elected officials they work for us


You are joking, right? I don't think our elected officials ever got that memo.

Mike


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

*elected officials*

Mike I'm not kidding. That is the problem in a democracy, the majority lets everything go and complains. The minority gets fanatic and gets things pushed thru. We are a minority so let us push things thru.
Hey look at the low voting turn outs, but we all complain. 
Happy sailing.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

Americans slain by captors on hijacked yacht; pirates killed, arrested - CNN.com

All four Americans were killed by the pirates. All the pirates are now in US custody or dead.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Hang all 19 of them....hang 'em high. Blow their boats out of the water and bomb their ports even further back into the stoneage


----------



## kootenay (Sep 7, 2009)

There comes a time when an event will trigger a response and I think this event will hopefully trigger an international response. Sorry to hear the folks are gone my sympathy for their kin.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

The last time around the pirates learned there gonna get shot in the head in a confrontation which is wear this seemed to be headed and it does not seem to have slowed them down 

Until the world (whatever that is) is ready to shoot it out with every hijacked vessel on sight the pirates don't have a lot to lose and the crews would most likely not be willing to work under those conditions


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

kootenay said:


> There comes a time when an event will trigger a response and I think this event will hopefully trigger an international response. Sorry to hear the folks are gone my sympathy for their kin.


Hope you're right about an international response. This has been going on way too long and with all the hand wringing and blaming the victims for being where they are supposely not suppose to be is IMHO ignoring the need to take decisive action to keep the oceans safe.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

My prayers are with the family, friends and compatriots of these poor souls.
Revenge that will not heal these wounds, justice will.
Safe sailing


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Very sad. Killing an American should be intolerable and any other who may even consider it should learn why. I would hope all would feel the same about their own countrymen. Make an example of the survivors. Three hots and a cot in prison, where they assume the rights of a citizen, is an upgrade to their lifestyle. That's not acceptable to me.


----------



## kootenay (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok I have a problem with this statement "Killing an American should be intolerable and any other who may even consider it should learn why" I would hope however that this inciedent will make it possible to finally do something about it though. Killing any law abiding individual cruising in any water should be intolerable and result in action.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

kootenay said:


> Ok I have a problem with this statement "Killing an American should be intolerable and any other who may even consider it should learn why" Killing any law abiding individual cruising in any water should be intolerable. Not just an American!


Did you miss the next sentence?


----------



## kootenay (Sep 7, 2009)

yes i did at first note my edit


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

The U.S. government will never do anything about this. There is no oil in Somalia and so nothing for our politicians to steal.


----------



## otisgudlyfe (Aug 1, 2010)

Why are these asshats still alive? Take 'em back to one of the ports they operate out of in Somalia, try them with the Captain acting as judge, then Hang them in full view of their buddies on shore.....no 'lose rope....drop-snap' hanging either. Haul 'em up by the neck and let 'em dance.


----------



## fendertweed (Apr 4, 2003)

boomvangdc said:


> The Adams knew what they were getting into. It appears that they chose to go by themselves and also took a more dangerous route than necessary (see our article for sources of this information: http://nasailor.com/2011/02/20/somalian-pirates-hijack-sailing-vessel-carrying-four-americans/).
> 
> So for their personal situation, I can't get fired up about getting the military involved to save them. They knew the risks and acted of their own accord. There are other ways to get to the Med. So why should my taxpayer dollars be spent to save them?
> 
> But agree that the bigger question is why isn't more being done overall to combat this problem, for both commercial and non-commercial ships. If international governments can't work together to address the problem I think the idea of using a private navy to escort ships through the area is a good one. But personally I would never attempt pirate alley, even if it meant adding thousands of miles to my trip.


I agree with this, some very very bad decisions were made here for whatever reasons, whether misguided well-intentioned zealotry, sense of purpose, or whatever ... they left a flotilla and took huge risks (based on what I read) ... a sad result but not unforeseeable unfortunately.

The captain bears responsibility for the decisions.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

MaineFloat said:


> Check out the weapons cases on the Sailnet store. Please consider stocking up as this forum is graciously provided by Sailnet. If you don't like the idea of defending yourself at sea, please- rent someone who can and will. I'm tired of getting HF calls from individuals unwilling to to do so at sea.
> !


How do you deal with the varying gun laws in different countries?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Slayer said:


> How do you deal with the varying gun laws in different countries?


Nah, the Rambos who will never venture very far from Fortress America aboard a cruising boat prefer to ignore that question... (grin)

I, too, would be curious to know how many different countries he has checked in an out of while in possession of an arsenal of weaponry sufficient to defeat a boatload of Somalis with AK-47s? Or, where he would hide it aboard a modest boat such as mine, to ensure against detection by the authorities when checking into a place like Havana, for example?

He does know that those dogs the Cubans bring aboard are trained to sniff out something other than drugs, no?


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

MaineFloat said:


> Check out the weapons cases on the Sailnet store.[/url]
> 
> A great buy!


Nice... We have a shotgun at our office that we will be taking to our boat soon. We need a better case for this and a few other guns that we are going to invest in.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MaineFloat said:


> Rambo? No such thing. Just creative forethought to traveling 'round the sphere... Go observe drug traffikers some night (and day) on the water, go learn from them...


So, then, if I wanted to educate myself, and learn by observing drug traffickers at work on the water some night this week, where do you suggest I go? Is there a particular re-run of MIAMI VICE you have in mind, or something?

Guess I missed my chance at Norman's Cay back in the 80's, but Carlos Lehder's crew took a pretty dim view of cruisers snooping around their lair at the time...

So, then, which countries have you visited on a cruising boat with guns aboard?



MaineFloat said:


> Stop watching so much Rambo Jon, pay attention to what's going on around you, you may just figure out how all that Chinese weaponry is getting into "Fortress America" -


What, are you suggesting a significant percentage is coming in aboard _cruising yachts_? Damn, who knew?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MaineFloat said:


> It is quite possible the S/V Quest was involved in something the Captn. had no awareness of. I suspect this is the case given the quick retaliation w/no arbiting for the hostages.


What the hell are you talking about? There was no "quick retaliation", the 4 US naval vessels shadowed the QUEST for quite some time, with 2 pirates brought aboard for a protracted negotiation&#8230; What are you suggesting the QUEST was "involved in", exactly?



MaineFloat said:


> Originally Posted by JonEisberg View Post
> Guess I missed my chance at Norman's Cay back in the 80's, but Carlos Lehder's crew took a pretty dim view of cruisers snooping around their lair at the time...
> So, then, which countries have you visited on a cruising boat with guns aboard?
> 
> *Depends, sometimes weapons are "expressed" via courier boats w/espress arrangements via the "payola" network... My lessons were largely learned by those that actually spent time in Turkish,Asian,Soviet imprisonment. One vessel I worked on had all kinds of cargo loaded without the captain's knowledge or consent. It was later discovered to be enroute from "Ollie North's" playbook of international relations...


OK, I'll take such a (non)answer to indicate that you never actually have gone much of anywhere aboard a cruising boat, or dealt with checking into foreign countries with weapons aboard&#8230;



MaineFloat said:


> *People do get desperate to finance those yachts, didn't occur to you?


Seriously? Are you actually suggesting it's anything REMOTELY close to commonplace that world cruisers are engaged in international weapons smuggling, or are "financing" their yachts or cruising kitty by doing so? Care to cite any documented examples?


----------



## BBurg (Feb 16, 2009)

^^^^^Is that guy drunk? Too much rum or something. I think he's talking to himself.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

BBurg said:


> ^^^^^Is that guy drunk? Too much rum or something. I think he's talking to himself.


Nah, just another Internet Hero - they're a dime a dozen, after all... I believe this tells us all we need to know:



MaineFloat said:


> I've seen it all and pretty much done it all.


Gotta admit, he's got a pretty vivid imagination, however...

So, then - to recap... Divers working on behalf of Somalian gun runners attach pods filled with AK-47s to the hull while the QUEST is in Mumbai... Ammunition is secretly stowed in the hollowed-out Bibles they carry aboard, and then some sort of mind control is employed to convince the skipper of QUEST to abandon traveling in company of the Blue Water Rally, and travel alone... Then, after pirating the vessel and the US Navy arrives on the scene, they send 2 pirate "negotiators" aboard the STERRET as a diversionary tactic, so they could send a couple of guys over the side to cut loose the stash of weaponry - presumably, because if the Navy Seals had ever detected those pods or submersible drogues filled with weapons, well - then they REALLY might have been in trouble... But then, it all goes pear-shaped when a boatload of illiterate teenagers, hopped up on Khat, who have likely never seen a Holy Bible before in their lives, suddenly turn into Islamic fanatics, and decide to execute their only possible ticket to freedom, out of some sort of "terrorist impulse"?

Yeah, that's probably how it went down...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The real deal professional that MF suggests he is, would never talk about it, particularly by rambling on in a public forum. This thread needs to be shut down or moved to off-topic.


----------



## BBurg (Feb 16, 2009)

> So, then - to recap... Divers working on behalf of Somalian gun runners attach pods filled with AK-47s to the hull while the QUEST is in Mumbai... Ammunition is secretly stowed in the hollowed-out Bibles they carry aboard, and then some sort of mind control is employed to convince the skipper of QUEST to abandon traveling in company of the Blue Water Rally, and travel alone... Then, after pirating the vessel and the US Navy arrives on the scene, they send 2 pirate "negotiators" aboard the STERRET as a diversionary tactic, so they could send a couple of guys over the side to cut loose the stash of weaponry - presumably, because if the Navy Seals had ever detected those pods or submersible drogues filled with weapons, well - then they REALLY might have been in trouble... But then, it all goes pear-shaped when a boatload of illiterate teenagers, hopped up on Khat, who have likely never seen a Holy Bible before in their lives, suddenly turn into Islamic fanatics, and decide to execute their only possible ticket to freedom, out of some sort of "terrorist impulse"?


ROTFLMAO    Tom Clancy had better look out. There's a new Sheriff in town. Hilarious post and yep......I believe you have it figured out.:laugher

Please mods, don't shut this down. This is the most comical thing I've seen since Laurel and Hardy quit making me grin.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

MaineFloat....enough. You are OffTopic and markedly so. Now I'm not making any judgement on whether you are full of ****e, delusional or or simply a windbag but this forum is about Piracy Reports, it is not a forum for second rate Mission Impossible scripts.

If you wish to discuss the arming of private craft then start a new thread in Off Topic Politics. 

Any more of your rants here will be deleted and at least one of your older posts are also for the chop.


----------



## MaineFloat (Nov 23, 2010)

Will delete ~ my apologies (contritely so..) Delete as you deem necessary, best wishes for all!


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

WTH? 

AFAIK, some countries allow you to keep them aboard (lockedup) and some want to hold them for you until you clear out. - from what I read, sometimes when they hold them for you, they get lost or misplaced...

Shotguns are thought of as defensive weapons, and won't upset too many customs. handguns and long magazine guns can be a problem... (mexico).

I would want a shotty aboard for cruising, and probably a pistol, but beyond that I think its too much trouble, or the bad guys will out gun me.

the pirates have 50cals and RPG... and AK's -nothing I could carry can defend against that.


----------

